# Rechner schaltet ab



## daniel2001 (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
vor einiger Zeit war der Lüfter des Netzteils stehen geblieben, dadurch überhitzte das Netzteil und fing an zu stinken. Seit dem Zeitpunkt schaltet sich der Computer häufig ab, der Fehler ist aber nicht reproduzierbar. Er kommt mal nach einer Stunde vor, mal erst nach 10 Stunden...
Das Netzteil wurde durch ein anderes mit der gleichen Leistung ersetzt.

Kann durch die Überhitzung des Netzteils andere Hardware beschädigt worden sein?

Ein Bluescreen kommt nicht, der Rechner geht einfach aus. Lässt sich auch erst nach ein paar Minuten ohne Stecker im Netzteil wieder starten.

Woran kann es liegen?


----------



## kaMii (21. Februar 2008)

Ich denke mal das dein neues Netzteil genauso wie dein altes Netzteil so seine Probleme hat. Wenn du noch einen zweiten PC zur Hand hast oder einen Freund, rat ich dir mal ein völlig anderes Netzteil einzubauen. Das andere Teile in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden könnten wäre zwar möglich glaube ich aber nicht.

Wie gesagt ich glaube das dein neues Netzteil auch nicht das allerbeste ist.
Am besten wäre es du testest dienen PC mal mit einem anderen Netzteil mit mehr Leistung und schaust dann mal nach wie dei PC so läuft.

Was noch sein könnte wären Schwankungen im Stromnetz. (Ganu nebenbei könnte dadurch schon das erste Netzteil in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden sein)
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand anders noch mehr zu dem Thema...

Gruss

Ben


----------



## daniel2001 (21. Februar 2008)

Ich habe schon andere Netzteile getestet, wir hatten von den Rechner mehrere Baugleiche, bei anderen Rechnern passieren die Abstürze nicht. Es macht nur der eine die Probleme. Daher vermute ich nicht, dass es das Netzteil ist. Zurzeit ist ein gutes von BeQuit eingebaut. 
Der Rechner wird nur für Office-Anwendungen benötigt, also keine Spiele und so.

Gibt es Möglichkeiten die andere Hardware zu testen?


----------



## _Lupo_ (21. Februar 2008)

Einfach nach und nach die Hardware tauschen, was anderes bleibt da nicht zum verifizieren !

Sag mal an was in dem PC an Hardware drinsteckt. Das Netzteil selbst würde ich ziemlich sicher sagen ist es nicht. Ein neues BeQuiet sollte nicht sofort den Dienst quittieren. Aber trotzdem fang bei dem Netzteil an und arbeite dich dann durch. Häng das Netzteil in einen anderen PC und schau ob es da auch passiert usw.. Ist halt Arbeit da den Fehler zu finden, aber so kann ich persönlich keine Ferndiagnose stellen. Aber dass die Hardware durch ein kaputt gehendes Netzteil in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird ist sehr sehr selten. Normalerweise passiert da nichts ! Prüfe auch mal ob alle Stecker richtig sitzen, vor allem dass die Nase am Mainboard-Strom richtig drin ist und dass in den Steckern kein Dreck ist (Kurzschluss?)


----------



## Laudian (21. Februar 2008)

Meine Diagnose waere jetzt erstmal, dass die CPU ueberhitzt und sich notabschaltet. Das kann je nach Auslastungszustand sehr schnell passieren aber auch sehr lange dauern.

Das Problem koennte erzeugt worden sein dadurch,da ss das defekte Netzteil inkonsistente Spannungswerte geliefert hat und die CPU ueberbeansprucht wurde. Noch dazu war, soweit ich das oben gelesen hab die Kuehlung durch verstaubten Kuehler eingeschraenkt. 

Bau mal den Kuehler vond er CPU, kontrollier, wie gut die Waermeleitschicht (Pad (wird gern mal broeckelig) oder Waermeleitpaste) noch erhalten ist. Die kann durch ueberhitzung der CPU auch schaden nehmen oder sich im Alter einfach schlecht werden. Dann CPU und Kuehler von den Resten komplett befreien und neues Pad oder Paste dazwischen und schaun, was ein Stresstest mit Prime95 bei den Temperaturen sagt, bzw ob der PC dann stabiler laeuft. 

Dass das der Fehler ist, kann ich nicht garantieren, aber waere das, an was ich jetzt zu aller erst denken wuerde.


----------



## daniel2001 (22. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Hinweise, werde die Sachen jetzt mal durchtesten und gebe dann noch eine Rückmeldung


----------

